# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  AS 9-25 kg - gdje su?

## s3ja

Pozdrav.
Nama bi prema kilaži i dobi idealno odgovarala upravo I/II (9-25 kg)autosjedalica.
No, koliko god googlam, o njima najmanje informacija, najmanje iznesenih iskustava....
Onaj test spominje dvije koje nisu prošle testiranje; "baby centar" na svojim web str. uopće nema takvih; u TL nema, ovdje na forumu ih nitko ne spominje.....
Zar je izbor toliko malen, ne preporučaju se uopće iz nekog razloga??

Frendica mi spomenula da je negdje naišla na Concorde 9-25..Zna li netko nešto o toj?

Molim vas za odgovore, tako da znam da li se ipak moram prebaciti na I/II/III sjedalice....


Hvala.

----------


## Barbi

Jedina 9-25 sjedalica koju sam uživo vidjela i montirala je nekakva Pierre Cardin, čak su dvije bile na zadnjem pregledu sjedalica. 
Ne znam kakve je ocjene dobila na testovima sigurnosti pa u taj dio neću ulaziti, osvrnut ću se na montažu. Sjedalica se prilično teško montira u auto, jedna osoba sama ju praktični niti ne može montirati.
Ja ovu sjedalicu osobno ne bih kupila.

----------


## Loryblue

imaš na ADAC-ovoj stranici testove AS.
i u kategoriji koja tebe zanima imaš dvije testirane, ali su obje dobile negativne ocjene (debelo crveno):
Michelin Cockpit i Eitel Plastic Luftkid.
ali zato imaš opciju 9-36 i tu Kiddy Comfort Pro koja je u svim segmentima dobila +.
Kiddy Comfort Pro

----------


## ella roo

Da iskoristim temu.
Princeza je navršila 3 godine, ima 16 kg.
Imamo as 0-18.E sad, ta se je od upotrebe malo zdošla.Točnije tkanina kojom je obložena.
Kupili bi drugu, ali uopće nisam pametna koju, a da je za par mjeseci ne moramo opet mijenjati.
Ima tko kakav prijedlog?

----------


## daddycool

Ako je ova koju koristite ispravna, izdržite još malo u njoj pa onda pređite u grupu II/III iako minimalni uvjet za tu grupu (15 kg) imate, no uvijek ponavljamo da je sigurnije što dulje ostati u sjedalici niže grupe (jasno pod uvjetom da je ispravna).

----------


## sunčana

a gdje se ta "Kiddy comfort pro" može kupiti?

----------


## s3ja

> a gdje se ta "Kiddy comfort pro" može kupiti?


...a da se nejde u Sloveniju...
?

----------


## emea

Podižem... I mene zanima gdje se može kupiti Kiddy?
Ima tko tu sjedalicu?

----------


## triplemama

Mi smo sada na pregledu imali 2 Cam sjedalice grupe II i III

----------


## brane

fantastična AS 9-25kg  

http://welldon.en.alibaba.com/produc...at_BS02_S.html

----------


## Amalthea

brane,  vidjela si ju uživo? čemu služi ono crveno gore lijevo? Kopča za fiksiranje pojasa?

Ima li netko testove?
logo podsjeća na maxi-cosi (slova, oblik loga)... welldon (well done?)

----------


## paid

> Podižem... I mene zanima gdje se može kupiti Kiddy?
> Ima tko tu sjedalicu?


i mene

----------


## Ancica

emea, paid, nemam pojma  :Sad: 

brane, ova sjedalica na koju si linkala je malo upitna.

Vidi http://welldon.en.alibaba.com/produc...at_BS02_S.html

i vidi 

http://welldon.en.alibaba.com/produc...at_BS02_S.html

Izgledaju isto, imaju isto ime (BSO2-S) al prva je samo za grupu I, a druga je za grupe I/II :? 

K tome, pise 




> The product has been approved according to the strictest European safety standards ECE R (44/03) and is suitable for Group I ( 9-18kg )


Otkad je R44/03 najstriktniji? Zar to nije R44/04?

I vidi crash test video: http://www.babyshield.net/video.asp. Da je to bilo u autu, djetetova glava bi tresnula o sjedalo ispred, a ako mu se slucajno dogodi da ne, onda o koljena.

Ne bih preporucila taman da se i moze nabaviti kod nas (nadam se da ne moze). Na svu srecu, izgleda da je jedino mozes kupiti u Kini, i to eventualno minimalno 25 u narudzbi   :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

Ulijećem i ja sa pitanjem
Šmizla ima dvije godine, blizu metar visine (ne da se tačno izmjeriti, možda ima i preko metar) i 18 kg
Dosadašnju, jako teško pričvrstivu Brevi sjedalicu 0-18kg je prerasla, pa se više ne vozimo sa dedom (što nam svima teško pada  :Sad: ) nego idemo gradskim busom. 
Kupila bi joj sad novu, veću, ali koju :? Ima samo dvije godine, a već je velika kao da ima tri.  Buster ne bi, jer će je biti jako teško (nemoguće!) ubijediti da se ne izvlači van ispod pojaseva. 
Dakle - sjedalica sa sopstvenim pojasevima. Koja sjedalica uopšte dolazi u obzir za visoke i teške šmizle?
Hvala  :Love:

----------


## Ancica

Nazalost, na hr (eu) trzistu nema sjedalica s pojasom u pet tocaka za djecu koja teze vise od 18 kg :/

Kod nas u Kanadi Britax ima as s pet tocaka koja ide do 30 kg (dozvoljene su kanadskom novom regulacijom).

----------


## vještičica

Znači buster :/
nisam baš najsrećnija s tim...
A ne smijem je voziti više u ovoj, em je prešišala kilažu, em viri iznad :/ 
poslaću muža u potragu za busterom sa naslonom...
koji preporučujete, da taj tražimo (prošli put smo se zeznuli sa Brevi sjedalicom, ne bih da to ponovim...) deda vozi golfa četvorku

----------


## vještičica

Bilans potrage = 0 bodova, imaju samo kneske bustere :shock:

Cure iz BGD gdje se ovdje ide po sjedalice?

----------


## mitri

Nadovezala bi se na ovu temu s pitanjem. 
Što kada se sjedalica 9-18 preraste po visini, a kilažom ni približno? Naime, malena ima 3 godine i 13kg, a dosta je visoka i uskoro će ju prerasti po visini.

----------


## Amalthea

> Nadovezala bi se na ovu temu s pitanjem. 
> Što kada se sjedalica 9-18 preraste po visini, a kilažom ni približno? Naime, malena ima 3 godine i 13kg, a dosta je visoka i uskoro će ju prerasti po visini.


Gdje se nalaze uši djeteta u odnosu na naslon autosjedalice?

Gdje se nalaze ramena djeteta u odnosu na pojaseve autosjedalice? Izlaze li već ispod ramena, postoji li viši utor?

----------


## mitri

Uši su joj par cm ispod vrha naslona, a mislim da ima još 1 viši utor. Gdje moraju biti ramena u odnosu na utore, odnosno kada je vrijeme da pređemo na viši?

----------


## Juroslav

dijete je preraslo AS grupe I (9-18 kila) kad je ispunjeno *jedno* od sljedećeg:
- ima više od 18 kila
- sredina ušiju mu je iznad gornjeg ruba AS
- pojasevi na najvišem utoru su mu ispod razine ramena

s obzirom na gore navedeno, tvoje podatke i činjenicu da će se njezin rast sad negdje usporiti, imate vi još o-ho-ho vremena do prerastanja

a u slučaju da ju ipak preraste, rješenje je AS grupe I/II/III (od 9 do 36 kila), tzv. booster s naslonom koji ima svoje vlastite pojaseve

----------


## mitri

Super, hvala na brzom odgovoru. Kako joj kile napreduju, mislim da će 18 kg dostići s 18 godina.

----------


## brane

> brane,  vidjela si ju uživo? čemu služi ono crveno gore lijevo? Kopča za fiksiranje pojasa?
> 
> Ima li netko testove?
> logo podsjeća na maxi-cosi (slova, oblik loga)... welldon (well done?)


Ispričavam se što sam tek sad vidjela post
AS sam proučavala i gledala dobrih mjesec dana i na kraju sam ju kupila za svoje kumče kad sam bila kuma na krštenju

AS je čvrsta, robusna, učvrsti se fantastično
crvena kopča gore je za provlačenje pojasa kad AS prelazi u BOOSTER s naslonom

moje dijete od 18kg (u 1.mj ove godine je to bilo) je SPAVALO bez ikakvih problema 2h u toj AS
pojasevi su jako dugi, utori jako visoki
AS je od 9-25kg 

u trgovini gdje sam ja ovu kupila imaju sve modele AS koji se mogu vidjeti i na ovoj stranici 
http://welldon.en.alibaba.com//index.html

AS su zaista sasvim OK i za cijenu koju sam ja dala za tu AS u HR možeš kupiti jedino Mother chois/Mother care/Baby olitiga AS lagane ko perce s plastikom koju golim rukama možeš raskidati....

----------


## brane

> emea, paid, nemam pojma 
> 
> brane, ova sjedalica na koju si linkala je malo upitna.
> 
> Vidi http://welldon.en.alibaba.com/produc...at_BS02_S.html
> 
> i vidi 
> 
> http://welldon.en.alibaba.com/produc...at_BS02_S.html
> ...


certifikati http://welldon.en.alibaba.com/column...tificates.html

----------


## triplemama

Meni su ove Welldon  AS I/II grupe  sumnjive kada se dijete veže automobilskim pojasom jer su one bočne zaštite kod djetetova guze tako visoke a nemaju utora za  karlični dio pojasa pa sa jedne strane pojas dođe djetetu preko stomaka  :/

----------

